# Nitro Air Leaks



## Alex Bent (Jan 18, 2005)

Does the bolt that holds the carburetor need to be sealed?
I replaced the o-ring between the carb and motor but the bolt still leaks air when I pressurize the crankcase. Its a picco 15. 
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## wrcsti (Aug 30, 2010)

It should seal enough if torqued right. Might be a different size than it needs to be. I had one of those fall off while driving, car went wot and I did donuts until I got to it and pinched the fuel line.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

bent7117 said:


> Does the bolt that holds the carburetor need to be sealed?
> I replaced the o-ring between the carb and motor but the bolt still leaks air when I pressurize the crankcase. Its a picco 15.
> Thanks in advance for any help.


seal the threads with good hi temp slicone and that should end the problem.


----------



## todd brown (May 8, 2010)

i've never had one leak there but i silicon the carb to the crank case and the back plate as well


----------

